# PHP+firebird 2+apache błąd kompilacji

## yoursoft

hmm, nie mogę skompilować PHP od kiedy zainstalowałem serwer firebird w wersji 2.

wywraca się w momencie kompilacji (dołączania) firebirda.

Proszę o pomoc, poniżej lista błędów:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1547: error: 'isc_info_blob_total_length' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1547: error: initializer element is not constant

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1547: error: (near initialization for 'bl_items[0]')

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1551: error: 'ibase_blob' has no member named 'bl_handle'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1552: error: 'ibase_blob' has no member named 'bl_qd'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1552: error: 'ISC_QUAD' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1552: error: expected expression before ')' token

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1552: error: invalid operands to binary *

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1554: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'status'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1554: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'handle'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1554: error: 'ibase_trans' has no member named 'handle'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1555: error: 'ibase_blob' has no member named 'bl_handle'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1555: error: 'ibase_blob' has no member named 'bl_qd'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1560: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'status'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1560: error: 'ibase_blob' has no member named 'bl_handle'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1571: error: 'isc_info_end' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1571: warning: comparison between pointer and integer

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1571: error: 'isc_info_truncated' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1571: warning: comparison between pointer and integer

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1572: error: 'isc_info_error' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1572: warning: comparison between pointer and integer

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1581: warning: comparison between pointer and integer

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1595: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'status'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1595: error: 'ibase_blob' has no member named 'bl_handle'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1601: error: expected ';' before 'bl_qd'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1602: error: 'bl_qd' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1602: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1605: error: 'SQL_ARRAY' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1607: error: expected ';' before 'ar_qd'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1608: error: 'ibase_result' has no member named 'out_array'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1608: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1609: error: 'ibase_array' has no member named 'ar_size'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1609: warning: passing argument 1 of '_emalloc' makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1611: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'status'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1611: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'handle'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1612: error: 'ibase_trans' has no member named 'handle'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1612: error: 'ar_qd' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1612: error: 'ibase_array' has no member named 'ar_desc'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1613: error: 'ibase_array' has no member named 'ar_size'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1619: error: 'ibase_array' has no member named 'ar_size'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1620: warning: passing argument 3 of '_php_ibase_arr_zval' makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1627: error: expected ';' before 'ar_qd'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1628: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c: In function 'zif_ibase_name_result':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1689: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'errmsg'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1689: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'sql_code'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1698: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'status'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1698: error: 'ibase_result' has no member named 'stmt'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c: In function 'zif_ibase_free_result':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1714: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'errmsg'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1714: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'sql_code'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c: In function 'zif_ibase_prepare':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1737: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'errmsg'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1737: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'sql_code'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1744: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'default_link'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1744: warning: passing argument 2 of 'zend_fetch_resource' makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1784: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'dialect'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1785: warning: passing argument 5 of '_php_ibase_alloc_query' makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c: In function 'zif_ibase_execute':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1801: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'errmsg'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1801: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'sql_code'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1813: error: 'ibase_query' has no member named 'in_sqlda'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1813: error: 'ibase_query' has no member named 'in_sqlda'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1813: error: request for member 'sqld' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1813: warning: initialization makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1832: error: 'ibase_query' has no member named 'statement_type'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1832: error: 'isc_info_sql_stmt_exec_procedure' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1835: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'status'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1835: error: 'ibase_query' has no member named 'stmt'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1835: error: 'DSQL_close' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1849: error: 'ibase_trans' has no member named 'handle'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1854: error: 'ibase_result' has no member named 'type'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1855: error: 'ibase_query' has no member named 'statement_type'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1856: error: 'ibase_result' has no member named 'stmt'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c: In function 'zif_ibase_free_query':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1876: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'errmsg'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1876: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'sql_code'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c: In function 'zif_ibase_num_fields':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1894: error: 'XSQLDA' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1894: error: 'sqlda' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1894: error: invalid operands to binary *

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1896: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'errmsg'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1896: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'sql_code'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1908: error: 'ibase_query' has no member named 'out_sqlda'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1913: error: 'ibase_result' has no member named 'out_sqlda'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1919: error: request for member 'sqld' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1919: warning: assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1924: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'XSQLVAR'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c: In function '_php_ibase_field_info':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1931: error: 'var' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1931: error: request for member 'sqlname' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1931: error: request for member 'sqlname_length' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1931: warning: passing argument 4 of 'add_index_stringl' makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1932: error: request for member 'sqlname' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1932: error: request for member 'sqlname_length' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1932: warning: passing argument 5 of 'add_assoc_stringl_ex' makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1934: error: request for member 'aliasname' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1934: error: request for member 'aliasname_length' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1934: warning: passing argument 4 of 'add_index_stringl' makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1935: error: request for member 'aliasname' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1935: error: request for member 'aliasname_length' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1935: warning: passing argument 5 of 'add_assoc_stringl_ex' makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1937: error: request for member 'relname' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1937: error: request for member 'relname_length' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1937: warning: passing argument 4 of 'add_index_stringl' makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1938: error: request for member 'relname' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1938: error: request for member 'relname_length' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1938: warning: passing argument 5 of 'add_assoc_stringl_ex' makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1940: error: request for member 'sqllen' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1944: error: request for member 'sqlscale' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1947: error: request for member 'sqltype' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1947: error: invalid operands to binary &

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1949: error: 'SQL_SHORT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1952: error: 'SQL_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1955: error: 'SQL_INT64' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1959: error: request for member 'sqlscale' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1959: error: wrong type argument to unary minus

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1963: error: request for member 'sqltype' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1963: error: invalid operands to binary &

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1964: error: 'SQL_TEXT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1967: error: 'SQL_VARYING' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1976: error: 'SQL_FLOAT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1978: error: 'SQL_DOUBLE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1979: error: 'SQL_D_FLOAT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1984: error: 'SQL_TIMESTAMP' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1987: error: 'SQL_TYPE_DATE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1990: error: 'SQL_TYPE_TIME' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1993: error: 'SQL_BLOB' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1996: error: 'SQL_ARRAY' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2001: error: 'SQL_QUAD' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c: In function 'zif_ibase_field_info':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2017: error: 'XSQLDA' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2017: error: 'sqlda' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2017: error: invalid operands to binary *

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2019: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'errmsg'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2019: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'sql_code'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2031: error: 'ibase_query' has no member named 'out_sqlda'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2036: error: 'ibase_result' has no member named 'out_sqlda'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2046: error: request for member 'sqld' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2046: warning: comparison between pointer and integer

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2049: error: request for member 'sqlvar' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2049: error: too many arguments to function '_php_ibase_field_info'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c: In function 'zif_ibase_num_params':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2060: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'errmsg'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2060: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'sql_code'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2068: error: 'ibase_query' has no member named 'in_sqlda'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2071: error: 'ibase_query' has no member named 'in_sqlda'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2071: error: request for member 'sqld' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2071: warning: assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c: In function 'zif_ibase_param_info':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2083: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'errmsg'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2083: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'sql_code'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2091: error: 'ibase_query' has no member named 'in_sqlda'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2097: error: 'ibase_query' has no member named 'in_sqlda'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2097: error: request for member 'sqld' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2097: warning: comparison between pointer and integer

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2101: error: 'ibase_query' has no member named 'in_sqlda'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2101: error: request for member 'sqlvar' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2101: error: too many arguments to function '_php_ibase_field_info'

make: *** [ext/interbase/ibase_query.lo] Error 1

!!! ERROR: dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  php-5.2.3-r3.ebuild, line 172:   Called src_compile_normal

  php-5.2.3-r3.ebuild, line 314:   Called php5_2-sapi_src_compile

  php5_2-sapi.eclass, line 611:   Called die

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/temp/build.log'.

zdechlak tomaszw # mc

zdechlak temp # /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1536: error: invalid operands to binary &

[1] 12659

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1539: error: request for member 'sqldata' in something not a structure or union

zdechlak temp # /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1539: error: request for member 'sqltype' in something not a structure or union

bash: /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1539:: No such file or directory

[1]+  Stopped                 /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1536: error: invalid operands to binary

zdechlak temp # /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2097: warning: comparison between pointer and integer

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2101: error: 'ibase_query' has no member named 'in_sqlda'

bash: /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2097:: No such file or directory

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2101: error: request for member 'sqlvar' in something not a structure or union

zdechlak temp # /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2101: error: too many arguments to function '_php_ibase_field_info'

bash: /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2101:: No such file or directory

zdechlak temp #

----------

## Yatmai

Tak strzelając... revdep-rebuild ?  :Smile: 

----------

## yoursoft

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Tak strzelając... revdep-rebuild ? 

 

niestety, nie.

----------

## arturx

przydało by sie emerge --info albo emerge -pv firebird php

----------

## yoursoft

zdechlak portage # emerge -pv firebird php

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/firebird-2.0.1.12855.0-r4  USE="doc -debug -examples -xinetd" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 calendar cgi cli crypt curl dbase doc exif firebird* force-cgi-redirect ftp gd iconv imap ldap mhash mysql ncurses nls pcre posix readline reflection session simplexml soap sockets spl ssl sysvipc truetype unicode xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xpm zip zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -cdb -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curlwrappers -db2 -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -flatfile -frontbase -gd-external -gdbm -gmp -hash -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -json -kerberos -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -solid -spell -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xsl -yaz -zip-external" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

----------

## Redhot

Używaj znaczników 

```
[code][/code]
```

----------

## arturx

flage USE=firebird* masz z gwazdką , może wystarczy teraz

```
emerge -avuDN world
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *yoursoft wrote:*   

> poniżej lista błędów:
> 
> ```
> /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/work/php-5.2.3/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1547: error: 'isc_info_blob_total_length' undeclared (first use in this function)
> 
> ...

 

To nie wygląda na pierwszy błąd. Zgaduję, że brakuje jakiegoś pliku nagłówkowego lub definicji preprocesora, ale z tej listy błędów nic pożytecznego nie można się dowiedzieć.

 *yoursoft wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3/temp/build.log'.
> ```
> ...

 

Przejrzyj wskazany plik i zamieść linie zawierające i poprzedzające najwcześniejszy błąd.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## yoursoft

Problem polegał na braku pliku ibase.h, zlinkowałem go z /opt/firebird do /usr/include i poszło

Dzięki za pomoc.

----------

